# Sliding door sunshade sticking



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

Anybody experience the roll-down (or up depending on your persepctive) sunshade (on the sliding door window) getting jammed - it will go down but only veeeerrrrryyyy slowly. 
Thanks!


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I do not have the symptom you describe. Mine go up and down easily. Down like an automatic rewind on a vacuum.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yep. Have that exact problem on driver's side sliding door. It will go back down halfway like normal, then very slowly the second half, and then won't retract the last couple of inches at all. Worked fine when we bought the van. We just leave it all the way up and hooked now, I guess permanently.

Reminds me of the Hoover cannister vaccuum we had when I was a little kid that had a retractable power cord. Kept pulling the cord a few inches at a time hoping the next click would start the retract, until you got to the end. And then you had 30 ft. of electrical cord on the ground with nowhere to go or anywhere to put it. I recall similar issues with those cheap vinyl home window shades from my college daze.:banghead:


----------



## Lief (Apr 17, 2001)

think it's pretty common.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

It is now a recall, at leat at my dealer:what:, hopefully at everybodies.


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

I've been curious about ours during last winter. However, it fixed itself when it came spring. For both sides of the sliding doors, the retraction of the shades seem to be weather sensitive. Mine fails to retract in winter but works fine during summer time. I will bring this up at my next service stop while the weather is cold. They should get replaced regardless. I better go test out the shades at the rear side windows as well.


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

It does in fact seem to be temperature dependant. Very strange...


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

aeitingon said:


> It does in fact seem to be temperature dependant. Very strange...


It happens to mine on the drivers side only. The shade is getting pinched, if I pry the two halves of the space it's retracting into apart, it'll slip in no problem.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Lief said:


> think it's pretty common.


Very common, and covered under warranty here. :wave:


----------



## Lief (Apr 17, 2001)

Just went to the dealer - Rear brakes pulsing, and replaced. They did something to all of the shades without me asking. 

all under warranty.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Volvos Rock said:


> It is now a recall, at leat at my dealer:what:, hopefully at everybodies.


Recall or warranty work? My Routan is at the dealership getting repaired, so I threw in some other items for them to look at. My "service advisor" said all outstanding recalls had been performed and there's nothing in the system on the sunshade retracting issue. Is this a recall or a TSB? Only apply to MY 2010, or other years too? If a recall (or TSB for that matter), anyone have the recall number?

Otherwise, they won't touch it without prior authorization for diagnostics to tear down the sliding doors from the inside to see what's wrong. I guess I'll just leave 'em up and hooked permanently.


----------

